# Drake Helping Hands Dog Vest



## mattm337 (May 17, 2010)

Has anyone used the Drake Helping Hands Dog vest? 5mm neoprene and a Cordura chest protector.

I've used an Avery Boater's Dog Parka on my Boykin for the past two years but the velcro cover for the zipper is tearing away from the vest even though it hasn't see heavy use. As for as I know, the Avery and Drake vests are the only ones produced in sizes appropriate for a Boykin.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## jthunts (May 19, 2011)

unless they have changed the drake,the avery is more durable.


----------



## dkilburn (Mar 25, 2010)

I've been through 2 of them. Both have been a dissapointment.


----------



## southwings (Jan 29, 2008)

Mine have been durable and dependable. I haven't had any problems.


----------



## quint (Jul 15, 2008)

the stiching is already coming loose on mine, And have only used it a couple of times


----------

